# Piece identification



## bphil (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear readers,

I am trying to identify the name of a piece of chamber music and although I have asked a number of friends who are amateur or professional members of orchestras, I could not yield any results yet.

I live near the conservatory in Cologne and there are many music students living in the neighbourhood. Some of them (who must be living in a flat with windows to the same courtyard as my own) are practising a piece for a couple of weeks and one day I took a recording with my cell phone (hence the bad quality). Alas, I cannot just go an ask them, because there are dozens of flats from several houses that open into the same courtyard and because of the echo I cannot even make out which house the music is coming from.

I attach my recording (it's just over three minutes and approx. 7 megabytes MP3):

View attachment chambermusic.mp3


Does anyone here have any idea what I have been recording? Any suggestions welcome!
Thank you very much,
Bphil


----------

